# My rainy day project...



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Look at garage sales also..

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sure will and have been... looking at garage sales good will stores etc got to remember this is south east michigan there are a million and one ice fishers out here too. looking for the same stuff i am....


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

swaprat said:


> sure will and have been... looking at garage sales good will stores etc got to remember this is south east michigan there are a million and one ice fishers out here too. looking for the same stuff i am....


If I find a pair of dwnhill ski do u want me to grab them for ya?? Free of charge for you.. You did give me a bunch if fly tying matterial!!!

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

if you do see some for free pick them up. but i would hate for you to spend to much hard earned money on some thing that may not work for me?? any way thanks for trying to find some....


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Don't pass up downhill skis. They are wider, give more flotation in powder. Just make sure to put 3 or 4" risers to keep the sled above the crust.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Captain Tan Can said:


> Don't pass up downhill skis. They are wider, give more flotation in powder. Just make sure to put 3 or 4" risers to keep the sled above the crust.



that is the truth on those down hill skis. every one wants them but no one has them .


----------



## Steellord (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are some pics of the "Smitty" sled I built for my Clam Kenai. This sled idea came from the Ice Shanty icefishing forum. The sled easily disassembles by popping the 2x4 cross braces out.


----------



## Stonecold660r (Mar 12, 2014)

I love looking at everybody's different ideas with their sleds. 

I wanted something that I was able to close off from thesnow and keep gear dry. I came up with a Plano storage box that I picked up from Sportsmansguide.com for $32. All of my current gear fits in it and allows me to close the lid. I did a trial run with it pulling it out on a radio flyer wagon just to see if I was happy with the size and amount of gear I could haul. For me...it's perfect for now.

One thing I really liked was that after putting all the gear in the shanty the cargo box is nearly empty. I was able to put my coat and gloves inside and close the lid - it started snowing pretty good and everything was protected inside the cargo box.

I then picked up some ski's off craigslist and started with a PVCframe to keep everything light since I'll be walking with this unit and
not pulling behind an ATV or snowmobile. 

I am almost done and will be adding a PVC rod across the side making 5 places to hold my rods.


----------

